# Piratinera guianensis [Snakewood] on damascus



## edstreet (Feb 1, 2014)

So I took to another project and finished this beauty.  It's 4 layers of 5160, 3 layers of 203E, 3 layers of 52100, 3 layers of 15N20.  Folded 5 times = 416 total layers.  0.094" Thick, 1" wide, 5" long.


----------



## jyreene (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice work Ed.


----------



## jimjam66 (Feb 1, 2014)

What a gorgeous blade!


----------



## artme (Feb 1, 2014)

One darned fine knife there Ed!!!:handshake:


----------



## Pitoon (Feb 1, 2014)

nice, where did you get the blade stock from?

Pitoon


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Feb 1, 2014)

Very nice knife Ed the craftsmanship is amazing. The snakwwood scale have great figure in them. I know that with snakewood used on pens cracking can always be an issue, do you have the same problem with knife scales since they are so much thicker? What kind of finish did you use on the wood, in some pictures you can still see the open grain so it doesn't appear to be a film type finish, is it an oil finish.

Great work
Mike


----------



## edstreet (Feb 1, 2014)

It is an oil finish. I use a polymerized linseed oil.  The blade is from Alabama damascus and I redid the finish on it.

Snakewood, like many things will crack with heat applied.  The secret to working with it, be it knife or pen, is keep the heat away.  Same holds true with ebonite, ebony and a slew of other things.  If you are turning something and after taking a chisel to it and it's to hot for you to hold in your bare hands or it burns your hands then you are doing it wrong and it will crack.  Drilling is perhaps the worst part and more prone to over heating.


----------



## ChrisN (Feb 1, 2014)

Beautiful knife!


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Feb 2, 2014)

awesome knife.
Im doing a scale job soon and was wondering where you got your pins from?


----------



## edstreet (Feb 2, 2014)

I use Jantz Supply for both the plain pins and mosaic pins.


----------



## Fishinbo (Feb 3, 2014)

Great looking knife! Like the proportions and the pretty grains of the snake wood.


----------

